# New sub board-feed back and ideas needed please



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies and Gents

As we grow we have found that alot of subjects are being asked by members alot so we have started to put some threads together with this info on for you all. these threads are for referance only and are locked(you cant reply to them)

Please can you let us know of anything you want us to add (other then the threads we are currently working on)
*putting in your court application(england)
*What to wear to panel (approval and matching)
*1st visit-what questions to ask (including going to open evenings)

thanks

MEz and Saphy

xxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

How about the adoption process (as in stages) briefly outlined.  I could knock something up for you and you could edit it?

mave x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe ask someone to do a little post on attachment? or issues that adoptive children may face compared with others ? or am I making too  much work? 

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Suzie said:


> Maybe ask someone to do a little post on attachment? or issues that adoptive children may face compared with others ? or am I making too much work?
> 
> x


Not making work for me hun- i shall deligate this subject to you! thanks hun 

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

mavis said:


> How about the adoption process (as in stages) briefly outlined. I could knock something up for you and you could edit it?
> 
> mave x


That would be fab! if you dont mind

xxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I think we could do with a glossary of what abbreviations are.

I know when I was first on here I was unsure of terms such as VA, LA, BM, BF. AD, DD ext ext 

Also any links that we have such as the medical, I have a good one on the BBC Adoption Policy in case someone is fighting the cause, papers on FADS, attachment ext somewhere central that we can dip into if its needed.

Where to go if we need a mediator because we are unhappy with the SW or there decision

Just a few suggestions! 

Sorry MJ 

Let me know if you want any help with this I am not very informed but off work for another week plus so have the time and I am very willing!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi MJ & Saphy

Well done!  I think the new sub-board is a fab idea and so helpful.

Can't think of anything that hasn't been mentioned at the moment but will let you know if I do!

OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks Ladies- esp those who have helped with putting documents together for us (i am getting good at deligating things to others!  )

Just about to dash off to pick DD up from nursery however new stuff been put on the new board this morning and more to go on later today 

xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

What about the different types of Adoption i.e Concurrency - I would be happy to do this.

Fiona


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fiona1 said:


> What about the different types of Adoption i.e Concurrency - I would be happy to do this.
> 
> Fiona


fab-jobs yours  xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

MJ

What do I do, shall I write it here then you can move it?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Can you write it and PM it to me- thank you

xxxx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi MJ

It would be good to hear people's experiences of the process post approval pannel ie 'matching' experiences:-

What was the matching process for you?
What happens if you identify a child yourself?  What happens when your SW identifies a potential for you?
At what stage did you get child's CPR?
AFter this, how long did you wait until you got a visit?
If you didn't get a visit then why not?
What happens when there is a competative match?  
How many couples do they 'usually' shortlist, how many do they 'usually' visit?  
How did it work for those of you who are already matched?
If the link fell through, why and how did a link fall through?  Did you get turned down after they met you or during a paper sift at earlier stages?

I know this will differ for everyone but it might be good to know other people's experiences.

This looks like lots of work though MJ but maybe we could have 'something' on matching even if you don't answer all these questions!

Thank you  
Dame Edna

PS.  It is a really good idea to have a sub- information board by the way


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Dame Edna said:


> Hi MJ
> 
> It would be good to hear people's experiences of the process post approval pannel ie 'matching' experiences:-
> 
> ...


Will add this to my TO DO list

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Not been on for a while & I think its wonderful that you are setting up these different kind of threads!

I was going to suggest concurrency & Fiona beat me to it...........the jobs yours though Fiona!!! 

I will put my thinking hat on and get back to you if I think of something!!!
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

superal said:


> Not been on for a while & I think its wonderful that you are setting up these different kind of threads!
> 
> I was going to suggest concurrency & Fiona beat me to it...........the jobs yours though Fiona!!!
> 
> ...


Dealing with adoption and teenagers? fancy doing us something?

Any second time adopters what to write something for us?

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi MJ

I don't mind doing the job you have suggested BUT not sure how I would do it, you'd have to PM and tell me how!! ALSO I don't think at this moment in time there are that many people on here who have adopted teenagers BUT that may change if people knew there was also a friendly place to come and chat about our lovely hormonal children!!! lol

Andrea
x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi MJ did anyone suggest adoption of siblings

That would be helpful to some............quite a few on here have adopted sibling groups and could give there insight into adopting a sibling pair/group.

Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Andrea

IF you could write me something and then just pm me it i will then put it into the general info section

Ref the teenage thing- its about you handle thing for a teenager who has been adopted- as being a teen is hard without the extra bits that people can use to get to you!

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I good idea to have a teenager section  I will help out if needed from a fostering teenage point of view if needed 

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Suzie said:


> I good idea to have a teenager section  I will help out if needed from a fostering teenage point of view if needed
> 
> x


yes please- this would be good for others who are thinking of fostering

Andrea- the sibling thread would be good- i will add this to the list

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey Ladies

Anyone want to write me something about the following subjects (dont mind if a few do the same subject and i edit/add to it)

*Adopting siblings/twins
*adoption and birth children


Thanks

Mez
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Anyone else want to write us something?

xxx


----------

